#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Harnröhrenschlitzung >

## gerrit0604

Hallo, 
 bei mir wurde eine Harnröhrenschlitzung vorgenommen, Narbengewebe wurde relativ am Anfang der Harnröhre entfernt. Leider war der EIngang zu eng so das sie einen kleinen Schnitt am Penis machen musste, das ganze ist nun 2 1/2 Wochen her und da ich als Kind wegen einer Hypospadie operiert wurde liegt der untere Teil der Eichel auch noch "frei" ( Dort wurde auch geschnitten und genäht) nun frage ich mich kann ich nach 2 1/2 Wochen wieder masturbieren oder besteht noch Gefahr für die Wunde dadurch ? Mein Hausarzt sagte Montag zu mir es sähe alles gut aus und das auch keine Infektionsanzeichen sind, kann man dann wieder masturbieren ? ( Hab eben schon ein wenig angefangen aber als ein wenig kam bekam ich doch Panik und habe abgebrochen weil nach 2 1/2 Wochen nicht masturbieren wird ja schon viel rauskommen) 
Vielen dank im voraus !!!

----------

